# Security System: Pass Code Reset



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.channelsmarts.com/manuals1/iti_concord_express.pdf

Click on Access codes.


----------



## Dave in Michigan (Sep 24, 2007)

Tyler, thanks. But I had the manual. The problem is the previous owner had changed the system master code so it is no longer "1234." Since master code is needed to do any programming, I can't do anything now because I don't have it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Due to most of these systems use a EPROM, or PROM, you would have to either replace the system control panel, or contact a local alarm company to reset the code if they are able to. The reason that the home owner cannot reset it is, so that a person attempting roberry would not be able to override the code.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I think that is a private labeled panel actually made by GE.. Not unusal.

Installer codes are normally not given to the homeowner for obvious reasons. A local alarm company other than ADT may be able to help you if they are familiar with the system. Would be worth the price of the service call 

If not it may be replace the panel time. Most arent that much cost wise.


----------

